# Everything happens for a reason



## Sloopy

Hi!  I was wondering how to say "Everything happens for a reason" as in destiny/fate.  I appreciate all the help I can get!  Thanks so much!


----------



## You little ripper!

Hi Sloopy. Welcome to the forum!  

I think you can say, _C'è una ragione per ogni cosa che ci succede_ but it's probably a good idea to wait for an Italian to confirm that. (most of them are asleep at present) They may even have some more colloquial ways of saying it.


----------



## Sloopy

Thanks Charles Costante!  Yes, I will wait for a confirmation on that... but I really appreciate your input!


----------



## Juri

Charles already made a correct translation,
I love concise phrases, therefore I add:"Nulla accade senza ragione"
As curiosity, Seneca correct this concept so: NUlla sine ratione faciendum est. =Nothing must be performed without reason.


----------



## You little ripper!

Juri said:
			
		

> Charles already made a correct translation,
> I love concise phrases, therefore I add:"Nulla accade senza ragione"
> As curiosity, Seneca correct this concept so: NUlla sine ratione faciendum est. =Nothing must be performed without reason.


Thanks for the confirmation Juri. Your version is definitely better as an idiom.


----------



## Raphillon

Trying to stay closer to the English:

"Tutto ha un motivo"

Ciao


----------



## Sloopy

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## max63

Nulla accade per caso
Just a small variation of Juri version!


----------



## topma

Would 'tutto accade per un ragione' work? I don't kno if that makes since


----------



## _forumuser_

topma said:


> Would 'tutto accade per una ragione' work? I don't kno if that makes *sense*



Yes, it would, although I'd stick to the more common ways to say it. Other good concise translations:

C'e' un motivo per tutto.
C'e' una ragione per tutto.
Niente accade per caso.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

I would like to translate: *Everything that happened, was meant to happen. Everything happens for a reason!*

Could I say:

Tutto che accadeva (o acadde) doveva succedere. Tutto ha un motivo!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Ben,

I'd say:
_Quello che è successo, doveva succedere. C'è una ragione per tutto [quello che accade]!_


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao Ben,
> 
> I'd say:
> _Quello che è successo, doveva succedere. C'è una ragione per tutto [quello che accade]!_


 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## jackied313

Hi Everyone,
I am looking to get the translation of "everything happens for a reason".  I have recieved this from someone:"Tutto cio accade per un motivo" but have seen many other versions.  I guess I am wondering how Italians would say it beacuse I was told that they would probably say "nothing happens for no reason" instead of everything happens for a reason.  I am looking to get a tattoo of this so was hoping to get the correct form and saying.  If someone can read Italian I want them to see it and for it make sense. Thank you so much!!


----------



## elfa

jackied, have you checked out this previous thread?

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=103239


----------



## underhouse

As soon as I read your post I thought of

_C'è una ragione a tutto._

but I don't know if it's good enough for a tattoo.

Perhaps

_Nulla accade per caso_

sounds more "poetic".

If something else comes to mind, I will tell you.

Also, wait for other suggestions....


----------



## jackied313

underhouse said:


> As soon as I read your post I thought of
> 
> _C'è una ragione a tutto._
> 
> but I don't know if it's good enough for a tattoo.
> 
> Perhaps
> 
> _Nulla accade per caso_
> 
> sounds more "poetic".
> 
> If something else comes to mind, I will tell you.
> 
> Also, wait for other suggestions....


 

OO thank you! Can you tell me what those two would read as or translate to exactly.  Thanks!


----------



## jackied313

elfa said:


> jackied, have you checked out this previous thread?


 HAHA yes I have, that is the post that originally made me think to open a thread.  Since i am trying to be specific for a tattoo I figured I would ask myself so I could be sure I get exactly what I am trying to say.  Thank you though!


----------



## underhouse

jackied313 said:


> OO thank you! Can you tell me what those two would read as or translate to exactly. Thanks!


 
C'è una ragione a tutto --> There is a reason for everything

Nulla accade per caso --> Nothing happens by chance/accident.

I guess they sound strange since they are basically translations word by word.


----------



## jackied313

underhouse said:


> C'è una ragione a tutto --> There is a reason for everything
> 
> Nulla accade per caso --> Nothing happens by chance/accident.
> 
> I guess they sound strange since they are basically translations word by word.


 
As long as if in Italian it is worded right, that is what I was concerned with, but I obviously wanted to know what it is in English for reference.  Thanks for your input, this is helping a lot and giving me different ideas!


----------



## Roberto1976

Even shorter: "Niente è per caso".

Ciao! 

R.


----------



## jackied313

Roberto1976 said:


> Even shorter: "Niente è per caso".
> 
> Ciao!
> 
> R.


 
Thank you! And what does this translate to?  

Thank you everyone for their help!


----------



## Akire72

Also:

"Tutto/Ogni cosa ha un senso"


----------



## Curandera

I'd say as underhouse suggested:

'Nulla accade per caso'.
'Nulla succede per caso'. 

The meaning is 'there's always a reason for things to happen' = Everything happens for a reason!


----------



## jackied313

Curandera said:


> I'd say as underhouse suggested:
> 
> 'Nulla accade per caso'.
> 'Nulla succede per caso'.
> 
> The meaning is 'there's always a reason for things to happen' = Everything happens for a reason!


 
Thanks, i really like these two!
What is the difference between accade and succede, do you use a certain one depending on the context of the sentence or are they interchangible? Thanks for all the help and understanding!


----------



## Akire72

Succede is more colloquial/informal. Or rather it can be used in all instances. While accade is a little bit more formal, more for the written language. They mean the same. It's just style.


----------



## jackied313

I think I am leaning towards the "Nulla succede per caso".  Seems like most replys liked it as well.  I will keep you guys updated and anymore suggestions are welcome.  Maybe I will get to post a picture of the tattoo when I get it done.  Thank you everyone for your help!!  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Curandera

Hi Jackied313,

There's a book by Robert H. Hopcke that has been translated into Italian and it is titled 'Nulla succede per caso'. I'd go for this solution too!

It sounds straightforward and effective to me.


----------



## jackied313

Hey Everyone,
Just wanted to show everyone the tatto I got.  Thank you for all your help, I am really pleased with the responses I got and really appreciate it!


----------



## Akire72

jackied313 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> Just wanted to show everyone the tatto I got. Thank you for all your help, I am really pleased with the responses I got and really appreciate it!


 
I was curious but can't open the file. There's something wrong with the link I think.


----------

